# Folding and Unfolding a Brompton - how fast can this be done?



## Mice (25 Nov 2011)

Although I'm probably talking in terms of seconds do you have any tips on doing this speedily?

Many thanks

Mice


----------



## Mice (25 Nov 2011)

Indeedy!! My road bike was rather unwelcome in shops but my Brompton is no problem.

And I am no longer a car-owner!! It is mighty fine situation. 

M


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Nov 2011)

Practice, that's all. Practice.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Nov 2011)

fifteen seconds

http://uk.video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?p=brompton fold&fr2=piv-web

How's it going?


----------



## srw (25 Nov 2011)

10 seconds or so, either way. And that's without really trying.


----------



## Mice (25 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> fifteen seconds
> 
> http://uk.video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?p=brompton fold&fr2=piv-web
> 
> How's it going?


 
Ooo some vids to study - thank you! I absolutely love the Brompton. Have been all round London on it and on a few trains too. Easy peasy. And it goes pretty fast. I am sticking with the road bike for longer trips/rides where I dont need to go into shops and the Brompton for everything else. Hilariously I have done over 2000 miles this year. (Hilariously as I only took it up last August.) Best thing I ever, ever did!

M


----------



## Paul.G. (25 Nov 2011)

On the subject of Brompton's - I can't afford a new one so be bidding for months for a decent second hand from ebay, not been lucky so far and out did everytime but I can't believe how well they hold value, better residual than most cars!!


----------



## Paul.G. (25 Nov 2011)

Thanks User, just had a look but still too expensive for me, might have to look at a cheaper alternative such as Dahon but having read review after review, I think there is little which compare to the quality of a Brompton, just have to keep saving.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Nov 2011)

1622685 said:


> Anyone found places or situations where the folded Brompton was still frowned upon?


 
During a game of Twister.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2011)

1622685 said:


> How far can a person push this one? Anyone found places or situations where the folded Brompton was still frowned upon?


Dogging night at Culham lock?


----------



## mickle (25 Nov 2011)

Six seconds or less.


----------



## srw (25 Nov 2011)

1622685 said:


> How far can a person push this one? Anyone found places or situations where the folded Brompton was still frowned upon?


Officially they're banned from the office - not that that's ever stopped me.


----------



## rualexander (25 Nov 2011)

This video is a classic :


----------



## Mice (25 Nov 2011)

rualexander said:


> This video is a classic :




 That's brilliant! And it shows exactly why I asked the question! (Although I'm not quite as bad as that). Am aiming to unfold it in under 10 seconds from the link Dellzeqq put up but that is definitely going to take a lot more practice. 

Thank you for your replies - extremely helpful.

M


----------



## TheBoyBilly (25 Nov 2011)

That was a better fold than a Dahon at 1:30 in that vid 
I can fold mine in 12 seconds without really trying but am going to practise the technique in the 2nd video...superb stuff.

I love my Brommie 

Bill


----------



## CharlieB (28 Nov 2011)

What colour is she/he, M?


----------



## Mice (28 Nov 2011)

CharlieB said:


> What colour is she/he, M?


 
Hello! It's an M6 in black. I tried the S but the handlebars aren't at the same height/position and Im a bit too tall for it/too long in my back or something. So the M6 it is. Love it, love it, love it! The only problem is that I am now spending at least 30 seconds unfolding it which is very uncool! Practice, Practice, Practice! Sorry, it's an It (innit?!)! And it's been on many trains.

Brill eh?!

M


----------



## Bromptonaut (28 Nov 2011)

Seat up and locked; bars up and clamped then 'stirred' round to closeframe tube and clamp. Drop pannier on, flick out rear wheel then folding pedal and away. Ten seconds.

The variable is seatpost adjustment. Mine fits me perfectly with the post fully extended but fiddling to match a mark on the post or deal with extension might add five more. Lights adding time atm too.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Nov 2011)

1622685 said:


> How far can a person push this one? Anyone found places or situations where the folded Brompton was still frowned upon?


Cuckfield Co-operative Stores.
BT Tower.
Cloakroom of the National Gallery.
Pallant Gallery Chichester.

To name but four.....

As to speed of fold, around 15 secs when I focus but usually a lot longer to unfold because the ruddy clamp plates still turn around like they did in the late 90's. Grrrrrr.


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Dec 2011)

1622685 said:


> How far can a person push this one? Anyone found places or situations where the folded Brompton was still frowned upon?


Never, not even very posh restaurants. 

As for speed, 8 seconds to unfold, 10 seconds to fold.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Jan 2012)

mickle said:


> Six seconds or less.


whoa! We are so not worthy!


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Cuckfield Co-operative Stores.
> BT Tower.
> *Cloakroom of the National Gallery.*
> *Pallant Gallery Chichester.*
> ...


without wanting to sound like your stalker, that's useful information. Thankyou.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> without wanting to sound like your stalker, that's useful information. Thankyou.


You sound nothing like my stalker. Her voice is much huskier and her mittel-european accent is quite clipped.


----------



## CharlieB (23 Jan 2012)

Actually, thinking about this whole issue in the light (or should I say dark) of winter commuting, folding/unfolding time is fairly academic anyway.
By the time you've faffed with lights, backpacks, panniers, gloves, helmet etc., etc., (all of which you have had to detach to put the thing on public transport) the whole process is nearer 3 minutes.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Jan 2012)

I think the front bag is very clever. For short walks you can leave it in situ. For longer walks you simply unclip it and presto. I leave the lights on, but I rotate the front light upward to stop it going in to the spokes. As for the rest - I wear the clothes that suit my destination.


----------



## srw (23 Jan 2012)

The hub dynamo lights (the bottle dynamos are useless) are very useful in this respect - they just sit there and don't interrupt the fold at all.


----------

